
Ask HN: Who needs contributors? (December 2016) - joshdotsmith
Looking for contributors to your project? Feel free to post any project that may interest HN readers, with a strong preference towards open source. Please follow this general format:<p>Project name<p>Project description<p>What do you hope to build this month?<p>What kind of skills do you need?<p>Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you&#x27;d like to onboard new contributors, like your project management software or chat room.<p>Your license(s)<p>Consider tagging your project’s relevant issues with “ask hn”. To search these issues, go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&amp;q=state%3Aopen+label%3A%22ask+hn%22&amp;type=Issues&amp;ref=searchresults
======
joshdotsmith
National Voter File
([http://www.nationalvoterfile.org](http://www.nationalvoterfile.org))

We’re building the first open source, publicly available national voter
database in the United States to power grassroots campaigns, monitor voter
suppression, and make door-to-door advocacy possible for anyone.

Monthly Goals:

\- Create loaders for new states

\- Enhance reliability of existing loaders

\- Create Python geocoder to tag households with lat/long

\- Develop queries to explore data quality

\- Begin work on flash API

Skills needed: PostgreSQL, GIS, Python, Pentaho Data Integration (we can help
you learn)

Slack Signup:
[http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1](http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1)

GitHub: [https://github.com/getmovement/national-voter-
file](https://github.com/getmovement/national-voter-file)

Dimensional Data Model:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9S...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9Srw9PKCsB6U1CErTD9aI/edit?usp=sharing)

Information on state voter files to load:
[http://voterlist.electproject.org/home](http://voterlist.electproject.org/home)

Pentaho Data Integration: [http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-
integration/](http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-integration/)

License: MIT

------
joshdotsmith
Code Corps ([https://www.codecorps.org](https://www.codecorps.org))

We're helping volunteers and donors contribute to software projects for social
good.

Monthly Goals:

\- Polish edge cases in Stripe integration for monthly donations

\- Redesign task UI

\- CSS work to move towards BEM, flex box, greater responsiveness

\- Minor features in blog

Skills needed: Elixir, Phoenix, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS,
Sass, WordPress, UI and graphic design (Sketch a plus), dev ops (Docker, AWS)

Slack: [http://slack.codecorps.org/](http://slack.codecorps.org/)

Elixir Phoenix API: [https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-
api](https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-api)

Ember front-end: [https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-
ember](https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-ember)

WordPress blog: [https://github.com/code-corps/blog.codecorps.org-
site](https://github.com/code-corps/blog.codecorps.org-site)

License: MIT

------
micro_cam
CloudForest

Ensembles of decision trees (boosted, bagged) in golang. It's a project I
started as a research platform and it has some great features not found
elsewhere and good computational performance. There are also a couple of
companies using it in production and some researchers using it in
computational genetics.

[https://github.com/ryanbressler/CloudForest](https://github.com/ryanbressler/CloudForest)

BSD-3-clause

This month:

I'm just starting development again after a bit of a hyatus. This month my
main goal is to do some basic maintenance and work with some people who've
forked it to bring features and bug fixes back into main.

Then I want to duplicate some xgboost like features including parallelism that
will work with boosting and 2nd order gradient boosting (using the hessian
instead of just the gradient).

And i'd like to to utilize go's newish shared object support to make it
callable from python and R.

Skills Needed: go programmers confident in writing low level machine learning
style code or python/R/etc programmers interested in maintaining a wrapper.
Data scientists interested in using it and providing feedback on performance.

Onboarding: I just set up a google group where people can introduce
themselves: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/cloudforest-
dev](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/cloudforest-dev)

I'll work on cleaning out the issue tracker and prioritizing things so people
can pick them up if they want.

------
roschdal
Freeciv-web is an open source HTML5 and WebGL strategy game. We're working on
a new 3D WebGL version.

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web/](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web/)

License: AGPL.

------
stratenjine
YouTuLong

TL;DW chrome extension for YouTube. Any video on youtube can be TL;DW'd and
anyone who opens it and has the extension installed can run the TL;DW'd
version. The extension allows users to remain on YouTube (i.e. not 'stealing'
traffic). The website allows to create TL;DW's (not editing the actual video).
Requires Google credentials. Side project, just one guy (me).

This month I'm going to add a bit of social discovery (i.e. share buttons,
etc) and then finally refactor, restructure and take it seriously, because
it's just an idea I had a month ago but now I really want it to become
something.

I need content. Please create TL;DW's for lectures, tutorials, etc, and skip
the smalltalk, boring parts, bad jokes and off-topic. And then share
(manually, until I add the social stuff). Thanks!

Extension: [http://goo.gl/rhwid5](http://goo.gl/rhwid5)

Website (create, discover TL;DW's):
[https://youtulong.com/](https://youtulong.com/)

